# Best piddle pad holder?



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

I have looked through the old threads but sometimes new things come out so I figured I would ask which, if any piddle pad holder/tray you use and if you like it. I use the Martha Stewart 22x22 pads now because they have stickies and Sophie can't drag them but she still has misses where it is partially on the pad and some is on the floor. I was hoping that if I got the holder it may help with less mess. It is really confusing as to which one is good for these pads. I am having a hard time trying to figure out which size to get. :huh: I don't mind folding them if I have to or even getting a different pad if that would be better. Thoughts?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

About a month ago, I started using the reusable pads. The fluffs don't seem to (miss) when they pee, like they did the disposable ones. I was spending way too much on pee pads with three dog's! Plus I would panic if I was running low on them, and have to do a quick run to the store! I never used the holder for the pee pads.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We love the UgoDog. Smartest $50 we ever spent....especially for our potty training....errrr Diva lol.


----------

